# JVC software needed



## Mac 201

i have bought a JVC Everio GZ-MG330 30 GB Hard Disk Drive Camcorder but i have lost the software cd which i needed to download ally my videos in to my pc. where i can download this software plz tell me. need this software urgently plz help. This would be really help if you guys out there can help me.

CD name/Software - Digital Photo Navigator Ver. 1.5 (for Windows)

Item model number: JVC Everio GZ-MG330 30 GB Hard Disk Drive Camcorder.


----------



## shotgn

Hi Mac 201. Welcome to TSF!

Try this
Digital Photo Navigator - CNET Download.com


----------



## Mantis422

I also have jvc I'm not sure about the software on disk but I'll look and send it to u via mail


----------

